# 706z or Spinfisher V bailess?



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I would like to try surf fishing and would like help deciding on which reel to go with. my budget is $200. I believe Penn is also going to release the SSV long cast version soon so that might be an option. 706z seems to be the legendary surf reel but it is also an old tech. I was wondering if the new series V bail less will be superior. I would also like to use this reel for pier fishing for cobia. any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The 706 is certainly usable in the surf, but a little overkill for our area IMHO. Don't think you can beat the SSV for the price. Just picked up a 4500 to use on an ARS 9 footer. I'd also look at the Shimano LC or Big Pit series. Probably have to get those through eBay. 

The only thing I'm absolutely certain of after using a number of spinning reels in the surf...got to have a metal body/foot. The composites tend to torque on the foot with a big fish.

Good luck, and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dunno, kind of a toss up but I'll concur with PJ and say the 706 is a big reel for most of the surf fishing we do minus shark fishing. I'd rather have the 4500 or 5500SSV. They are coming out with a long cast version of the SSV possibly next year but as of right now it will only be in a 6500 size which will be a bit large when you consider the oversized spool it will have.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks fellas, I am open to any other brand. spin/cast/conv doesnt matter as I have yet to buy a rod. keep them coming


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Currently I use a pair of Pfleuger President 5000's. They are about $70 each and have held up VERY well. They have a composite body, but I have never had a torqueing issue. I am in the process of building some Mitchell 402's to replace them. Not for any particular reason, other than that I just want to build them. haha


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

ive had flipper mess with my spinfisher v and if he would have got hooked he would have been in trouble not saying id reel him in or hurt him but the spinfisher v has some power to them but a guy beside me at pcb was being abused by flipper as well with his older 706 and it handled very well also


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What day was this guy being abused by flipper, I was there Thursday.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

well I just picked up a 706z since the SSV Bailess won't be out til spring 2014. It reminds me of Harley motorcycles. there are better technology and gadgets. but simplicity is the name of the game. wobbles like hell but I like it


----------

